# Medicare Part B premium 2020: Rates and deductibles rising 7%



## Trade

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...0-deductibles-premiums-increasing/2541901001/


> Medicare Part B premiums and deductibles for outpatient care will increase in 2020.
> 
> The Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services announced the new 2020 rates Friday. For about 70% of Medicare beneficiaries, the premiums will rise nearly 7% to $144.60 a month, up from $135.50 in 2019.
> 
> The $9.10 monthly increase follows a smaller $1.50 rise this year. Upper-income retirees pay higher premiums and those rates also are going up.
> 
> The annual deductible for Part B coverage, which covers doctor visits and outpatient care, also will go up by 7% to $198 in 2020, an increase of $13 from the annual deductible of $185 in 2019.



The announcement comes a nearly a month after the Social Security Administration set a modest 1.6% cost-of-living adjustment to benefits in 2020, which works out to approximately $24 a month for the average retired worker.


----------



## Trade

Between my wife and I the 1.6% COLA increase comes to $48. 

At the same time the Medicare Part B increase for both of us will be $18. 

That leaves a net gain of $30. 

Except that I also got an email informing me that our secondary  BCBS premium will be increasing by $31 on Jan. 1st. 

So the bastards got it all plus a buck.


----------



## Don M.

Yup....any SS COLA is usually quickly eaten up by rising health care costs.


----------



## Liberty

Trade said:


> Between my wife and I the 1.6% COLA increase comes to $48.
> 
> At the same time the Medicare Part B increase for both of us will be $18.
> 
> That leaves a net gain of $30.
> 
> Except that I also got an email informing me that our secondary  BCBS premium will be increasing by $31 on Jan. 1st.
> 
> So the bastards got it all plus a buck.


Yep, these days if you don't invest in the market you are left behind.  It is what it is.  Kind of strange times, but of course they probably said that in any "times".


----------



## bingo

forced to pay for something you don't want!


----------



## Liberty

bingo said:


> forced to pay for something you don't want!


Hey, we want it...just don't "want" the increase in premium....lol.


----------



## Aunt Bea

It's still cheaper much than the $902.42/month I was paying for my health insurance before I became eligible for Medicare.


----------



## Liberty

Aunt Bea said:


> It's still cheaper much than the $902.42/month I was paying for my health insurance before I became eligible for Medicare.


Amen.  A friend has retired, but he's only 62 now and has to pay for both his wife and himself.
These plans had high deductibles too and he's paying like almost 2 grand a month I think. I'll ask him and repost with his annual out of pocket deductible amounts, too.  Know its high.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

bingo said:


> forced to pay for something you don't want!


Don't want? You'd rather pay out of your own pocket? Really?


----------



## Trade

bingo said:


> forced to pay for something you don't want!


----------



## Liberty

Aunt Bea said:


> It's still cheaper much than the $902.42/month I was paying for my health insurance before I became eligible for Medicare.


Ok, just heard back from my friend that retired early.  He pays $1100 a month for a single policy that covers both he and wife, but the hooker is each person has a $6,000 deductible each year.  Wow...they  are healthy I think, might be mox nix to self insure at that high deduct, you know!


----------



## Trade

Liberty said:


> Amen.  A friend has retired, but he's only 62 now and has to pay for both his wife and himself.



When I retired at age 60 in 2007 I was able to stay on the BCBS PPO plan I had at work. But I had to pay the full amount. 

In 2007 that was $967 a month for both my wife and I. 

That has gone up steadily over the years. 

The new rate effective for 2020 is $1,719 a month. And that's getting a group rate because of my employment. 

Fortunately my wife and I now both have medicare. So for the BCBS PPO plan which covers what Medicare doesn't plus prescriptions is "only" $807 a month for both of us.   

So for 2020 I will be paying $289 a month for Medicare and $807 for BCBS. A total of "only"  $1096 a month for the two of us. 

Ain't the American Health Care System great?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Trade said:


> When I retired at age 60 in 2007 I was able to stay on the BCBS PPO plan I had at work. But I had to pay the full amount.
> 
> In 2007 that was $967 a month for both my wife and I.
> 
> That has gone up steadily over the years.
> 
> The new rate effective for 2020 is $1,719 a month. And that's getting a group rate because of my employment.
> 
> Fortunately my wife and I now both have medicare. So for the BCBS PPO plan which covers what Medicare doesn't plus prescriptions is "only" $807 a month for both of us.
> 
> So for 2020 I will be paying $289 a month for Medicare and $807 for BCBS. A total of "only"  $1096 a month for the two of us.
> 
> Ain't the American Health Care System great?



Just one thing, Trade. American doesn't have a health care "system."


----------



## Liberty

Trade said:


> When I retired at age 60 in 2007 I was able to stay on the BCBS PPO plan I had at work. But I had to pay the full amount.
> 
> In 2007 that was $967 a month for both my wife and I.
> 
> That has gone up steadily over the years.
> 
> The new rate effective for 2020 is $1,719 a month. And that's getting a group rate because of my employment.
> 
> Fortunately my wife and I now both have medicare. So for the BCBS PPO plan which covers what Medicare doesn't plus prescriptions is "only" $807 a month for both of us.
> 
> So for 2020 I will be paying $289 a month for Medicare and $807 for BCBS. A total of "only"  $1096 a month for the two of us.
> 
> Ain't the American Health Care System great?


Hey, can you get out of that BCBS policy?  Get a broker and go with another plan provider?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Kaiser-Permanente is mine and is free. I pay an extra $15/month for vision/dental/hearing. That's only an option if KP happens to provide insurance in the state where you live.


----------



## Trade

Liberty said:


> Hey, can you get out of that BCBS policy?  Get a broker and go with another plan provider?



I could drop it anytime. But I don't want to. It covers just about everything that Medicare doesn't. And it's nationwide. And the premium will rise with inflation, but since it's a group policy it won't go up as I age. 

If I went with a Medicare Advantage Plan, or another supplement I would be stuck with their limited network of providers and subject to them raising my rates as I got older or dropping me if my wife or I got seriously ill. 

And if I ever drop my BCBS PPO and then find that I don't like what I switched to, I'm SOL. BCBS won't allow me to go back.


----------



## Trade

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Kaiser-Permanente is mine and is free. I pay an extra $15/month for vision/dental/hearing. That's only an option if KP happens to provide insurance in the state where you live.



My daughter who lives in California has them through her work. She likes it. I suppose as private plans go they are one of the better ones. But I would not trade my traditional Medicare for any kind of private insurance.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

No, no, Trade. It's a Medicare Advantage Plan, just like any other. Picks up where Medicare leaves off.


----------



## Trade

GeorgiaXplant said:


> No, no, Trade. It's a Medicare Advantage Plan, just like any other. Picks up where Medicare leaves off.



I'll stick with what I have. I like traditional Medicare.

I like the nationwide network and it covers almost everything without any hassles.


----------



## Liberty

Trade said:


> I could drop it anytime. But I don't want to. It covers just about everything that Medicare doesn't. And it's nationwide. And the premium will rise with inflation, but since it's a group policy it won't go up as I age.
> 
> If I went with a Medicare Advantage Plan, or another supplement I would be stuck with their limited network of providers and subject to them raising my rates as I got older or dropping me if my wife or I got seriously ill.
> 
> And if I ever drop my BCBS PPO and then find that I don't like what I switched to, I'm SOL. BCBS won't allow me to go back.


I guess I'm missing something somewhere...how can you go wrong with switching to a medigap policy?  Surely it would be cheaper than what you have, wouldn't it? We have a plan G and pay $287 a month for BOTH of us, plus another 20 bucks or so total for the plan D.

What am I missing here, guy?  Have you checked with an independent broker in your state to compare prices.  Don't think there's anything better than a good medigap policy from what i know.  You can go to any docs - specialists included throughout the USA, as long as they take medicare patients of course and the vast majority of them certainly do.


----------



## Trade

Liberty said:


> I guess I'm missing something somewhere...how can you go wrong with switching to a medigap policy?  Surely it would be cheaper than what you have, wouldn't it? We have a plan G and pay $287 a month for BOTH of us, plus another 20 bucks or so total for the plan D.
> 
> What am I missing here, guy?  Have you checked with an independent broker in your state to compare prices.  Don't think there's anything better than a good medigap policy from what i know.  You can go to any docs - specialists included throughout the USA, as long as they take medicare patients of course and the vast majority of them certainly do.



I'm sure you "think" you have coverage as good as I do, but as for me I'm not about roll the dice by chasing around to save a few bucks only to be sorry later. As for insurance salesmen, I trust them about as far as I throw a 1958 Buick V-8 engine block.


----------



## Liberty

Trade said:


> I'm sure you "think" you have coverage as good as I do, but as for me I'm not about roll the dice by chasing around to save a few bucks only to be sorry later. As for insurance salesmen, I trust them about as far as I throw a 1958 Buick V-8 engine block.


If everything is covered, how can you have any better insurance than that?  The supplement plans are clearly defined by Medicaid and I've known people that would have had to pay many thousands and thousands of dollars  that didn't pay a penny extra with the medigap supplement and medicaid.

Of course, if you don't care to investigate and have a look see that's totally your biz.  Color me corrected in trying to suggest anything.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Liberty said:


> If everything is covered, how can you have any better insurance than that?  The supplement plans are clearly defined by Medicaid and I've known people that would have had to pay many thousands and thousands of dollars  that didn't pay a penny extra with the medigap supplement and medicaid.
> 
> Of course, if you don't care to investigate and have a look see that's totally your biz.  Color me corrected in trying to suggest anything.


I think there are a lot of people who don't really understand that their current insurance and the Senior Advantage insurance plans cover the same things. One is simply (much) more expensive than the other. 

$40 copays annoy me, but I might part with four or five during a year, as opposed to parting with a few thousand $$ every month. My prescriptions are either $6 for a one-month supply from KP's on-site pharmacy or free from their mail-order facility for a 90-day supply.

Physical is free once a year, labs are free, meds ordered online are free. My Advantage Plus is $15/month and so far has covered most of my dental visits, $500 toward new glasses. What's not to like? KP isn't nationwide, but darned near, and their facilities are well appointed with the equipment needed for just about any procedure you can think of, short of outright hospitalization.


----------



## bingo

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Don't want? You'd rather pay out of your own pocket? Really?


we don't want any of it....haven't had Healthcare for over 20 years...i'd  like opt out option


----------



## Liberty

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I think there are a lot of people who don't really understand that their current insurance and the Senior Advantage insurance plans cover the same things. One is simply (much) more expensive than the other.
> 
> $40 copays annoy me, but I might part with four or five during a year, as opposed to parting with a few thousand $$ every month. My prescriptions are either $6 for a one-month supply from KP's on-site pharmacy or free from their mail-order facility for a 90-day supply.
> 
> Physical is free once a year, labs are free, meds ordered online are free. My Advantage Plus is $15/month and so far has covered most of my dental visits, $500 toward new glasses. What's not to like? KP isn't nationwide, but darned near, and their facilities are well appointed with the equipment needed for just about any procedure you can think of, short of outright hospitalization.


Absolutely.  We've had tests that would have cost many thousands of dollars.  Once a year we get a complete cardiac workup if we want it.  Our primary physician is a cardiologist.
Sometimes wonder why they make it so hard to understand.  Think a lot of folks just get frustrated.


----------



## Catlady

I was tempted to switch to one of those ''no premium'' Advantage plans, but someone told me that if I don't like it, I can't go back to traditional medicare and that those plans have large deductibles.   I pay $120 for United Health plan G and another $43 for RX (pay $16 penalty for signing up late).


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

bingo said:


> we don't want any of it....haven't had Healthcare for over 20 years...i'd  like opt out option


One visit to the emergency room--one--and subsequent hospitalization for any number of serious things could cost you every cent of savings, your home, any real property you own. And seeing as how we're required to have Part A, what's the problem with FREE Medicare Senior Advantage so that it won't cost you everything you've ever worked/saved for. I don't get it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

PVC said:


> I was tempted to switch to one of those ''no premium'' Advantage plans, but someone told me that if I don't like it, I can't go back to traditional medicare and that those plans have large deductibles.   I pay $120 for United Health plan G and another $43 for RX (pay $16 penalty for signing up late).


"Someone" gave you some serious misinformation.


----------



## Catlady

GeorgiaXplant said:


> "Someone" gave you some serious misinformation.


She worked for the Council on Aging here in Tucson, I went to ask for help in choosing health insurance. 

Sorry if it's a stupid question, where and how do I find an insurance broker?  Do I just google ''insurance broker in Tucson"?  Can I expect them to find me the best insurance or do they point you to whatever pays them the best commission?  I'm dumb at this insurance stuff.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

You don't really need a broker. Google Senior Advantage Plans in AZ. Hint: don't bother with the ones that say "Ad." Those are always right at the top. Just pick another one, enter your zip code, and it'll bring up what's available in your area. Click and compare.

GA is one of the states that provides basic advantage free, AZ might not be, but if it isn't, the cost is small. You won't be limited to basic, there are other Advantage plans that charge, depending on coverage. It's still going to be a_ whole_ lot less than a few grand every month.


----------



## Liberty

The main difference in the regular medicare plus a supplement and the advantage programs is the fact the advantage programs are "managed care" and you in effect, give up your medicare to the program.  I'm not happy with that. Show me tier one physicians that belong to these programs, then I might be interested. However, with that said, if I really needed the money it might be a different situation or to probably just stay with medicare part B.

 Managed care programs don't always authorize what medicare says could be authorized under a specific medical issue.  They "manage the care".  Here's a good source article on it:

https://www.investopedia.com/articles/personal-finance/010816/pitfalls-medicare-advantage-plans.asp


----------



## bingo

GeorgiaXplant said:


> One visit to the emergency room--one--and subsequent hospitalization for any number of serious things could cost you every cent of savings, your home, any real property you own. And seeing as how we're required to have Part A, what's the problem with FREE Medicare Senior Advantage so that it won't cost you everything you've ever worked/saved for. I don't get it.


everything we own is in someone else's name.....$$$is hidden ...no record...all cash transactions


----------



## Llynn

When I retired I joined Group Health HMO and was happy with it. Several years ago it was taken over by Kaiser and I was uneasy because of some stories told me by some cousins who had Kaiser in Oregon.  Turns out it has been an improvement in coverage and service. In fact I had my annual checkup with my doc today - no copay, free flu shot and lab work all done in one visit in one building. I consider her to be a tier one GP who really knows her stuff and can handle my curmudgeonly self without effort.  The only thing I hold against her is that she is so darn young


----------



## Liberty

Llynn said:


> When I retired I joined Group Health HMO and was happy with it. Several years ago it was taken over by Kaiser and I was uneasy because of some stories told me by some cousins who had Kaiser in Oregon.  Turns out it has been an improvement in coverage and service. In fact I had my annual checkup with my doc today - no copay, free flu shot and lab work all done in one visit in one building. I consider her to be a tier one GP who really knows her stuff and can handle my curmudgeonly self without effort.  The only thing I hold against her is that she is so darn young


Think the proof is in the pudding when a person gets really ill.  From what I've heard.
Plan to stick with the Medigap policy. We are very happy and are in the county of some of the best physicians in the country.
Thank God we are both healthy; certainly don't want any nasty surprises in the event of the worst case scenerio.  We used to be 
in the Medical business.


----------



## Catlady

I like to choose my doctors.  Right now I'm in pretty good health, don't take any medicine, don't even have a doctor except for my ENT doctor who I see 3 times a year for cleaning of my ears to prevent infection.  I pay for Part D VERY grudgingly since I don't use any medicine.  BUT, in the future I will surely not be as healthy and I want to be covered.  After I read Liberty's link, I am more confused than ever.  I think I'll keep my insurances.


----------



## Trade

Liberty said:


> If everything is covered, how can you have any better insurance than that?  The supplement plans are clearly defined by Medicaid and I've known people that would have had to pay many thousands and thousands of dollars  that didn't pay a penny extra with the medigap supplement and medicaid.
> 
> Of course, if you don't care to investigate and have a look see that's totally your biz.  Color me corrected in trying to suggest anything.


----------



## Liberty

PVC said:


> I like to choose my doctors.  Right now I'm in pretty good health, don't take any medicine, don't even have a doctor except for my ENT doctor who I see 3 times a year for cleaning of my ears to prevent infection.  I pay for Part D VERY grudgingly since I don't use any medicine.  BUT, in the future I will surely not be as healthy and I want to be covered.  After I read Liberty's link, I am more confused than ever.  I think I'll keep my insurances.


Sorry if I confused you at all.  Didn't mean to.  Personally, I just don't think it gets any better than a good Medigap policy.  Physicians are aligned with specific hospitals and that can be an issue. Ask your doc and see what he or she says, why don't you, if you are considering changing.  Don't want to say inappropriate things about Advantage programs, just personally wouldn't consider one for myself and husband unless the finances were dictating we had to - or opt out and just use the standard part B.  The devil could be in the details...lol.


----------



## Catlady

PVC said:


> *I was tempted to switch to one of those ''no premium'' Advantage plans, but someone told me that if I don't like it, I can't go back to traditional medicare* and that those plans have large deductibles.   I pay $120 for United Health plan G and another $43 for RX (pay $16 penalty for signing up late).


I wonder if this below is why that woman told me the above, but she knew I already had traditional Medicare:

{{*Medicare Advantage*, as we have explained on this page,  is coverage you sign up for *instead *of Medicare part A and B. In fact, if you purchase a Medicare Advantage plan, you can no longer be enrolled in traditional Medicare. Medicare Advantage plans are offered by private companies that cover the same benefits offered in Part A and Part B (as well as some additional benefits not found in traditional Medicare). }}


----------



## Catlady

Liberty said:


> Sorry if I confused you at all.  Didn't mean to.



Oh, I didn't mean that YOU confused me, I meant that trying to figure out what to do is confusing me.  So far I'm in good health so the ''no premium'' private plans look tempting.  BUT I'm 77 and things might go south on me anytime and those plans might stop insuring or change requirements or fees, and that $6700 deductible is scary.    Plus I like to choose my doctors.  So, I guess I'm staying put, and that $120 for Medigap doesn't sound so bad after all now.


----------



## Liberty

PVC said:


> Oh, I didn't mean that YOU confused me, I meant that trying to figure out what to do is confusing me.  So far I'm in good health so the ''no premium'' private plans look tempting.  BUT I'm 77 and things might go south on me anytime and those plans might stop insuring or change requirements or fees, and that $6700 deductible is scary.    Plus I like to choose my doctors.  So, I guess I'm staying put, and that $120 for Medigap doesn't sound so bad after all now.


You got it PVC.  Its the best, I think.  Don't like giving up my medicare to "managed care" that decides what fits "their" criteria for treatment if and when you get ill.  Like a good friend said "the last thing I want to do when I'm in the hospital with an operation is worry about the cost. Don't want no nasty surprises."  You have insurance not for wellness, but for what might happen.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

bingo said:


> everything we own is in someone else's name.....$$$is hidden ...no record...all cash transactions


So who, precisely, will pick up your tab?


----------



## bingo

GeorgiaXplant said:


> So who, precisely, will pick up your tab?


not government forced insurance....we have private policies. .


----------



## GreenSky

GeorgiaXplant said:


> No, no, Trade. It's a Medicare Advantage Plan, just like any other. Picks up where Medicare leaves off.


Nope.  All Medicare Advantage plans replace your benefit 100% with private insurance.  So it doesn't pick up anything.  It replaces.

Rick


----------



## GreenSky

PVC said:


> She worked for the Council on Aging here in Tucson, I went to ask for help in choosing health insurance.
> 
> Sorry if it's a stupid question, where and how do I find an insurance broker?  Do I just google ''insurance broker in Tucson"?  Can I expect them to find me the best insurance or do they point you to whatever pays them the best commission?  I'm dumb at this insurance stuff.



If you use a broker that actually specializes in Medicare he/she should be able to help you.  Too many agents really are in it just for commission and I know a few that brag that they typically can add dental, life insurance, etc. to ever sale.  Those are the ones to stay away from.

You don't need a broker in Tuscon.  Medicare is NOT rocket surgery but I do find those who don't use an expert tend to make poor decisions.  You wouldn't go to court without a lawyer.  Buy and sell a house without an agent.  Why wouldn't you use a broker when it costs nothing?

The people who generally have the least amount of practical information about Medicare plans are those who work for the dept of aging, HICAP, or whatever they call that department in each state.  

Please, find a good agent and let that person give you an education first and then suggestions second.  I have many clients in AZ but happy to refer you to someone local if you wish.

Rick


----------



## Catlady

GreenSky said:


> Please, find a good agent and let that person give you an education first and then suggestions second.  I have many clients in AZ but happy to refer you to someone local if you wish.  Rick



I did ask you and you told me to stay as is.


----------



## GreenSky

PVC said:


> I did ask you and you told me to stay as is.


Well in that case you did ask a good agent!

Rick


----------



## California-Gal

bingo said:


> everything we own is in someone else's name.....$$$is hidden ...no record...all cash transactions


 If it's ok to ask...
Is this an indemnity policy like I have? Or are you piecing together parts of different plans? I understood no insurance agent would sell to someone of medicare age unless it was a medicare approved plan.

Just curious.


----------



## GreenSky

California-Gal said:


> If it's ok to ask...
> Is this an indemnity policy like I have? Or are you piecing together parts of different plans? I understood no insurance agent would sell to someone of medicare age unless it was a medicare approved plan.
> 
> Just curious.



I didn't know any non-Medicare plans were available nor are indemnity plans even legal in CA after age 64.

Curious - what do you have?

Rick


----------



## bingo

California-Gal said:


> If it's ok to ask...
> Is this an indemnity policy like I have? Or are you piecing together parts of different plans? I understood no insurance agent would sell to someone of medicare age unless it was a medicare approved plan.
> 
> Just curious.


Blue Cross Blue Shield with the gap coverage


----------



## GreenSky

bingo said:


> Blue Cross Blue Shield with the gap coverage


So I'm confused.  Unless you have a group plan Blue Cross and Blue Shield are separate companies in CA.  So I'm pretty sure you don't exactly have an indemnity plan but a group PPO.  An indemnity plan would pay a fixed dollar amount rather than a percentage of what's left after Medicare paid.

Am I wrong?

Rick


----------



## California-Gal

GreenSky said:


> I didn't know any non-Medicare plans were available nor are indemnity plans even legal in CA after age 64.
> 
> Curious - what do you have?
> 
> Rick


Yes apparently so. Thru my work, I pay $10 a month. Choices are $5 or $10. See below.
This plan offers 1k of Dental a yr after $50 co-pay
Prescription plan which is alright, I think it has a max of $300 a yr.
Life/AD&D
Some hospital/Skilled Nursing/ER/Ambulance/Xrays/MRI, etc...Doctor/Specialist visits are a bit expensive- $125

I also have a stand alone dental plan Metrolife, which is 3or 4k a yr w/$50 co-pay.

I do not pay co-pays since I use a Native American Health Clinic. 

They offered to allow me to fill out claim forms? but somehow get the re-imbursement directly but I want them to have it.

I also have a HDHP which I've never used.

For some reason, it is not allowing me to attach screenshots of the PAN AM  aka PANA MED Indemnity Plan. Grrrr...


----------



## GreenSky

California-Gal said:


> Yes apparently so. Thru my work, I pay $10 a month. Choices are $5 or $10. See below.
> This plan offers 1k of Dental a yr after $50 co-pay
> Prescription plan which is alright, I think it has a max of $300 a yr.
> Life/AD&D
> Some hospital/Skilled Nursing/ER/Ambulance/Xrays/MRI, etc...Doctor/Specialist visits are a bit expensive- $125
> 
> I also have a stand alone dental plan Metrolife, which is 3or 4k a yr w/$50 co-pay.
> 
> I do not pay co-pays since I use a Native American Health Clinic.
> 
> They offered to allow me to fill out claim forms? but somehow get the re-imbursement directly but I want them to have it.
> 
> I also have a HDHP which I've never used.
> 
> For some reason, it is not allowing me to attach screenshots of the PAN AM  aka PANA MED Indemnity Plan. Grrrr...


Ok, I get it.  You do indeed have an indemnity plan not Obamacare compliant.  Which frankly is fine.  

You're situation is SO unique I can't image anyone on this forum having anything similar.

Understand your drug plan is not considered creditable coverage so you will (unless low income) have a penalty if and when you pick up a Part D plan.

Rick


----------



## California-Gal

Also included in PAN AM is Group Life Insurance & AD&D- 15k or double
2k day for skilled nursing/hospital to 57 days a yr
$10/$25 drugs
MRI, big tests are $250 each
Blood tests, x rays
Ambulance- $250 day, max 4 rides a yr
Vision to $300 yr

No Chiro or Accupuncture but everything else you can imagine.

Most of our employees use the dental to 1k yr & Vision but I believe we all are offered real medical insurance if we work 30 hrs a week.
If we work 20 hrs a week (total 50) then that's where we receive this indemnity plan also. I work Wed-Friday straight thru sleeping 6 hrs a night on call


----------



## California-Gal

I believe with two plans (one Obamacare compliant) I am pretty covered.Yes the drug plan isn't the best, and neither is the group life/ad&d but we we also  have another company for which I pay $10 a month for 50K/25K life/ad&d for my husband and I.

The "real" hdhp is useless to me, never used it. Deductible is too high


----------



## California-Gal

This indemnity plan can go with Medicare/Medicaid too but it will be considered primary.
No drug plan penalty for me since I the Native American Clinic Pharmacy is considered coverage in every way


----------



## GreenSky

California-Gal said:


> I believe with two plans (one Obamacare compliant) I am pretty covered.Yes the drug plan isn't the best, and neither is the group life/ad&d but we we also  have another company for which I pay $10 a month for 50K/25K life/ad&d for my husband and I.
> 
> The "real" hdhp is useless to me, never used it. Deductible is too high


If you have a limit on medications it's definitely NOT compliant.  There are no indemnity plans that are Obamacare compliant either.

It's possible that being able to access the health clinic avoids problems but I'm not sure.

Rick


----------



## California-Gal

Interesting information, thank you.
Verified Indians who access IHS Clinics can fill out an exempt form from the Obamacare mandate since it's considered credible coverage. Regarding Part D, there is no penalty though I am not sure how that is handled. I know it can be signed up for at any time w/out penalty

I've never heard of anyone Marketing Insurance to Indians but it always seemed like a great edge if one was selling an Indemnity Plan. Or some type of catastrophic plan. Drop off flyers in the waiting rooms or laminate and ask to place it on the wall. There are many wealthy indians at our Clinics due to Thunder Valley Casino. The sponsoring tribe is from Auburn.

The IHS clinic is $50 for a Nurse Practitioner visit for illness (actually it's free but since it's a tribal organization, we can donate to it to cover the visit). I've never needed compliant insurance.


----------



## justinbrock

Trade said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...0-deductibles-premiums-increasing/2541901001/
> 
> 
> The announcement comes a nearly a month after the Social Security Administration set a modest 1.6% cost-of-living adjustment to benefits in 2020, which works out to approximately $24 a month for the average retired worker.


If you want to try to predict future Part B deductible and Part B Premium amounts, you can use the Medicare Board of Trustees Reports. 

The only thing hard to predict is the COLA increase. Much more some years than others. 

Here's an article on Forbes that talks about the Medicare Board of Trustees Report. 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbes...-medicare-part-b-deductible-get/#6b66f6174553


----------

